# looking for full pedigree :)



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

hi all i dont no if i have came to the right place but im new to learning about pedigrees ect.. my son as took a very big interest and would like a toyger or a ragdoll  i really dont no where to buy one from? i have a loving home waiting could any one give me some advice on pedigree cats and where i can get one from


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow never heard of a toyger just had to google, the website had a link to 3 breeders in the UK, definitely not seen them mentioned by any of the rescue centres.


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

my son as gone on and on about them i didn't even no they existed lol and he is only 7  x


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

louise2 said:


> my son as gone on and on about them i didn't even no they existed lol and he is only 7  x


For £1000 I think I would rather not know


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

do you have link to website?


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

haha your kiddin a 1000 pound yikes lol  ermmm


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.toygers.org/breeders.html

Toyger Cats in the UK | Pets4Homes


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

don't think ill be getting one of them lol but they are lovely x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You could get him a shorthaired mackerel tabby from a rescue and he wouldnt know the difference


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree - those cats are beautiful but there are so many gorgeous tabby cats looking for a home. Every cat has a bit of 'toyger' in them!!! Kx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dont know where you are OP, but here is one that is gorgeous 

MANGO - Pet details - Rehoming - All about animals


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

i no there is so many lovely cats we do have a netured male who is old and not very playful!!  he was a stray bless him he is none ped i have always wanted a pedigree i love the ragdolls there so cute!! i do think the toygers are well out of my range in price . i wanted to try the cat shows ect.. i love white kittens too they are so cute but hard to come by..


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

aww Mango is lovely but after a kitten as i have a older male that is so lazy haha was looking for little kitten to join the family to grow up with my 2 kids and other lazy not so bothered cat haha


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you looked at the breeding section in the cat forum?

Some people there have kittens, and although they may not all be pedigree, they _are _beautiful.

They have pet categories at shows too (pegdigree pets and non-pedigree pets), so you can still show, even if you dont get a pedigree


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a RagaMuffin (like a ragdoll and this one is ragdoll coloured) still available if you pass my tests. Have a look at Blossom on my website; however she would have to be shown in ped pets as colourpoint ragamuffins can't be shown (silly rule).


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

how much you looking for her  she is beautiful!! is she full pedigree with papers? i been looking at them cats with the flat faces there Persians there stunning so funny cats love um!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes, she is full pedigree with papers - I wouldn't do anything else - I is a proper breeder I is! 

Email me via my website and we can chat properly via email rather than on an open forum. You don't have enough posts for a PM. Where in the country are you?


----------

